# [Word 2003] Suche Formatvorlage für wissenschaftliche Arbeit



## DarthShader (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Formatvorlage, die ein gängiges Layout (vor allem Seitenränder, Überschriftstil etc..) für akademische bzw. universitäre und wissenschaftliche Arbeiten bietet (bitte keine Hinweise auf LaTex, das verwende ich auch).

Falls jemand einen solchen Download für eine Formatvorlage kennt, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Sollte es das nicht geben, würde ich mich auch sehr über eine Quelle freuen, wo man gängige Standards für das Layout für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten einsehen kann.


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Norbert Eder (15. Januar 2007)

Hast du schon auf der Office Vorlagen Website nachgesehen? Vielleicht ist ja da etwas Brauchbares dabei.


----------

